# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Will medication "cure" me so that I no longer have social anxiety?

## Sadeyes

::(:

----------


## Otherside

Medication can help, but it can't do everything on it's own. Sadly, there is no magic pill. If you're really struggling, then it can help you cope better and perphaps take steps to help fight your social anxiety. There's the risk of dependence on them, that somehow you'll find yourself unable to cope without them...but I don't know if you care about that or not. I haven't, in the past. I've just cared about stopping the anxiety.

It  can help some people, it doesn't help others.

----------


## whiteman

If you take drugs you have to be disciplined and take them only when you need them otherwise they stop working when you need them to work. I'm currently cutting back on clonazepam because I have a big event coming up and I want them to work at that event.

----------


## Dane

I don't know if medication has ever completely "cured" anyone of anxiety, but Paxil has helped me a lot.  It has allowed me to have a pretty normal life whereas before I was socially non-functional.

That being said, there are many people for whom medication hasn't helped at all.  The effects vary greatly from one person to the next.

----------


## peace

Short answer no, longer answer nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.

----------


## Misssy

Based on what I have read and heard from other people, I would say probably not. Medication itself doesn't really seem to get at the root of the problem. Some people feel that it helps them.

----------


## whiteman

It's my experience that SSRI's only effects are undesireable effects

----------


## Sagan

No, unfortunately. I have been on the medication round about all my life. I think medication is best used to help diminish the anxiety to a lever that allowes you to work on your thoughts, self talk, and inner feelings without letting the anxiety get to the breaking point.

----------


## WineKitty

As stated above, sadly there is no magic pill. :Rain:

----------


## TheCARS1979

It will only mask it till a day you stop taking it. I didn't want to take it for long term.

----------


## Otherside

^If you're anxiety/depression is pretty bad...pretty much that. There's some people that can take anti-depressants short term and still feel great when they come off. 

It won't cure you, but it can help you cope. I remember being at the stage where I would have taken anything, but heck, can you deal with the side effects of it? Are they worth it? There's really no right or wrong answer, everyone has to decide for themselves really.

----------


## Brad

It might help with some of the symptoms but it won't remove it completely.

----------

